# Sticky  Welcome Clipper Fans! For Guests sign up, it is Free!



## Weasel

Hey Clippers fans welcome to www.basketballboards.net one of the best basketball boards on the Internet and great for Clipper discussions.

Here at BBB.net we are here to bring you the best basketball discussions on the Internet. We talk about the Clippers players, games in our game threads, possible trades the Clippers could make, and a lot more. It is a very friendly environment here and great for everyone. So sign up and invite your friends, family and other Clipper fans that you know!

I am Weasel the Community Moderator on the Pacific Divison. I am here to help you if you have any problems. If you have any questions or anything you want to talk about post it here or PM me (Click Here To PM Me).

The Clippers Moderators are

yamaneko (Click Here To PM yamaneko).

qross1fan (Click Here To PM qross1fan).

We are both here to help so feel free to ask.

For those of you who haven't signed up yet, click on the link below. It is free and a great way to communicate your thoughts about the Clippers.

Sign Up Here

After you Sign Up you will have to activate your account by going to your email that you provided and following the given steps.

Anyway, I hope to see some new members and see a continuation of great posts in our forum.


----------



## Weasel

Hey 2 guests sign up and talk about the game!


----------



## Weasel

Hey guests sign up and talk about the loss.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Welcome Clipper Fans! For Guests sign up it is Free!*

Wow.....
7 Guests!
Sign up and join the great discussions here.


----------



## Kekai

Come on guests, just sign up!!! How hard is it? This is the best board on the planet!


----------



## NOBLE

Kekai23 said:


> Come on guests, just sign up!!! How hard is it? This is the best board on the planet!


 Word. I just joined and I can't stop posting.


----------



## Weasel

Wow there are 15 guests, SIGN UP!


----------



## Weasel

New Clipper fans please sign up and come talk with us about the draft.

Register here


----------



## Weasel

New Clipper fans sign up and talk about the acquisition of Mobley!


----------



## Weasel

Hey guests sign up and talk about this new trade.


----------



## qross1fan

..


----------



## qross1fan

dont waste your time


----------



## truebluefan

Join us and participate!


----------



## tianxiang

in other words. 

To young to member....


----------

